# Office XP: Compile error in hidden module: autoexec



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

I'm getting the following error after opening any office program(s), such as; Word, Excel, Outlook....

MS Visual basic error:
Compile error in hidden module: autoexec

Checked the KB from MS: MS blames Symantec - Symantec blames Adobe - none of the above has a fix..

I've reinstalled Office XP already..

Help (((


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

A VB error does not necessarily (and usually isn't) a virus.

Hit Start-Search and find "Startup"

You'll likely get lots o' returns.
You want the FOLDER called Startup that resides under you MS Office folder.

Double-click it. In it, you likely find blahpdfmakerblah.dot, blahpdfmakerblah.xlt or something like that. Just remove them.

Some of these programs, in this case likely you've installed Adobe Acrobat full version, think they're so damn important. Geesh!


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

Dreamboat..thank you for the response...but the startup folder is clean and I tried locating those files..nada..


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

alex: Are you viewing system and hidden files?
Are you sure it's happening in ALL Office apps? Or just Word and Excel?

Go to Tools-Templates and addins in Word. Anything there in the bigger box?

Go to Tools-Addins in Excel. Anything checked there besides (perhaps) Analysis Toolpak?


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

nothing in the "Add-Ins" & yes..show hidden files..

I changed the .dot files in the "Startup" foder to .old

now the error has stoped on Word, but it's still the same on Excel


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Okey doke.
Try looking in a folder called XLSTART.
Anything in that folder opens when you open Excel. (hee hee, lots of people make the mistake of thinking all their Excel files should be stored there, and the you-know-what really hits the fan the next time they open Excel, LOL).


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

thank you..Happy Christmas and a Merry New Year..by the way, changing the extension from .dot to .old doesnt stop it. MS will still try to load the the .old the file. So I deleted the little bugger..


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Methinks you weren't viewing the file extensions, so instead of renaming normal.dot to normal.old, it probably actually became normal.old.dot

Abnormal.dot is a safe one to use.


----------



## ppollock (Jan 7, 2003)

Using Office XP. Only when opening Excel, I get "Compile error in hidden module-AutoExecNew." In exiting Excel, I get "Compile error in hidden moduleistMon."

I checked Startup & XLStart, there is nothing in any of the folders.

I have removed every "PDFMaker" from the hard drive.
Can you help?
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Dec 26, 2004)

ppollock said:


> Using Office XP. Only when opening Excel, I get "Compile error in hidden module-AutoExecNew." In exiting Excel, I get "Compile error in hidden moduleistMon."
> 
> I checked Startup & XLStart, there is nothing in any of the folders.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul
Check your Addins, sounds like one of them is giving you this error.
Remove them one by one by unchecking them and restart Excel to see which one it is.


----------



## ppollock (Jan 7, 2003)

There was nothing suspicious in the addins.
I finally resorted to re-installing Adobe Professional 6; and then removed only the PDFMaker (but none of the dll files); and the problem was solved!

Thanks for taking the time to reply.
Paul


----------



## Quazzywabbit (Jan 9, 2005)

The problem with excel is in a different area. It's located here:

C:\Documents and Settings\yourname\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART

delete the pdfmaker in here and you should be home free. There is also another XLSTART folder you will have to delete it out of also. This is under the program files/microsoftoffice area.

What you could do is a search for PDFmaker and probably find them all.


Thanks


Wabbitt


----------



## tjsimons23 (Apr 28, 2005)

*I ALSO GOT THIS FIX TO WORK WITH OFFICE 2003 PROFESSIONAL. OBVIOUSLY WHEN I SAY THE SAME ERROR I WENT THROUGH ALL THE FOLDERS ADMIN, DEFAULT, MY CLIENTS NAME THEN YOU KNOW THE REST DELETE THE CRAP FILE AND OFF I WAS EXCEL WAS FIXED THEN I DID WORD AND STARTUP AND BOOM SHAKALAKA FIXED. THANKS A LOT FOR ALL THE GREAT INFO FIXED IN LESS THAN 2 MINUTES.*   

Edited for size. 7 point type is TOO BIG


----------



## Doug Vitale (Jan 27, 2005)

alexenjen said:


> I'm getting the following error after opening any office program(s), such as; Word, Excel, Outlook....
> 
> MS Visual basic error:
> Compile error in hidden module: autoexec
> ...


The Microsoft Support website can be your friend.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307410


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

tjsimons23 said:


> *I ALSO GOT THIS FIX TO WORK WITH OFFICE 2003 PROFESSIONAL. OBVIOUSLY WHEN I SAY THE SAME ERROR I WENT THROUGH ALL THE FOLDERS ADMIN, DEFAULT, MY CLIENTS NAME THEN YOU KNOW THE REST DELETE THE CRAP FILE AND OFF I WAS EXCEL WAS FIXED THEN I DID WORD AND STARTUP AND BOOM SHAKALAKA FIXED. THANKS A LOT FOR ALL THE GREAT INFO FIXED IN LESS THAN 2 MINUTES.*
> 
> Edited for size. 7 point type is TOO BIG


Hi and welcome.

Einstein, no need to use 7 point type man


----------

